# New to me bandsaw



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Got a new to me craftsman bandsaw, owned by my father since it was new and in great condition. And since he no longer uses it I got it for that amazing price, free. It's a model 113.248320 12" 2-speed band saw with 80" blade. I'm going to be working with a lot of cedar, max thickness prolly 4" for now. New blade recommendations? I'm going to tune it up before use but just thought I'd get some opinions.











Andrew


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would use a 1/4" 6 tooth per inch blade for general purpose. For resawing if you were using harder wood and thicker than 4" I would use a 3/8" or 1/2" blade with 3 teeth per inch with as big a gullet as you can find.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Andrew,

I had a similar saw until recently and used another at work. I had good luck with Timberwolf blades. Steve's recommendations are good ones.

A couple things about those saws: Keep an eye on the set-screws on the pulleys. They tend to loosen and then things stop (or make noise first). I had to replace the tires on mine (one came off) and found some 12" urethane replacements. I don't remember where, but they are available and a nice upgrade. Non-metallic guides are available, too, if you look around a bit.

You can get a lot of good use out of that saw with a little attention to the details. For what your plan to do with it, it should work well.

Bill


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

An afterthought, If you would have your local saw sharpen shop make the blades they will normally re-weld the blades for free if you break one on the weld. The bandsaw stock comes on a roll like string and they will pull out what ever length you need and weld it in their shop so they warranty the weld.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I buy hard back carbon blades - excellent for my wood cutting application. I used Haltbar because it has great weld. I kept on breaking blades before with my local supplier.


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ended up grabbing a Laguna 80" blade, 6 tpi for now. Ill see how it performs and go from there. Gonna start the tune up process after finals and see what we can make happen! Thanks all


----------



## ptofimpact (Apr 29, 2013)

*Model 113.248321 New to me also*

Andrew120, just got a 113.248321, looks identical as yours, difference in model number, but not sure what that means, anyhow, I printed the manual, did a little cleanup, and followed the setup instructions. Never had a bandsaw before, it came with a 1/4 inch blade, looks to be 4 or 6 TPI, was off the wheels, but I have it tracking good, lubed up all the moving parts, but have not cut any wood yet. Read on one of the sites, where they used a coarse Whetstone on just the back portion of the blade, claims it helps cut, any opinion on this, or any Tips?
Thanks


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

ptofimpact said:


> Andrew120, just got a 113.248321, looks identical as yours, difference in model number, but not sure what that means, anyhow, I printed the manual, did a little cleanup, and followed the setup instructions. Never had a bandsaw before, it came with a 1/4 inch blade, looks to be 4 or 6 TPI, was off the wheels, but I have it tracking good, lubed up all the moving parts, but have not cut any wood yet. Read on one of the sites, where they used a coarse Whetstone on just the back portion of the blade, claims it helps cut, any opinion on this, or any Tips?
> Thanks


Well there is a small bur on almost all blades from manufacturer so just hitting it long enough to get rid of that bur results in a lot less strain on the blade and a quicker cleaner cut. Be sure that you monitor the feed rate closely when using this saw, it has the power to get thru decent sized material but don't force it, it u hear the motor starting to strain just slow down a bit and ur golden.

U can use a wetstone of course but honestly I usually just use a little bit of like 220 sandpaper and that does okay for me. As always though be careful with bandsaw blades they are squirrelly and sharp, dangerous combo.


----------



## beaner5463 (Mar 13, 2013)

Does this one have the digital readout on it or not. We had one but never liked it and sold it and it had the digital readout.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

I just use two pulleys and belts. 5" and 10" Fenner with power twist belts. Have a look at some Urethane tires and a Carter Stabilizer. It can also be used as a sander 3/4 x 80.


----------



## ptofimpact (Apr 29, 2013)

Andrew120, thanks for the advice, and beaner5463, no readout, just plain ole' saw.


----------

